# We have our first winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to our first winner! 

arty:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh... you wanna know who it is?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FlashJim!

Congratulations Jim!

arty:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Too cool!

I'd like to thank the Academy ... 

Thanks a bunch, Sonnie. HTS is my first and last stop every single day. Lots of nice people and info.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are quite welcome Jim. You know we certainly appreciate your participation and patronage.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats FlashJim....hope you enjoy it!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Fantastic prize FlashJim. Enjoy!:hail:


----------

